# Lemon Trees



## davidryanree (Sep 16, 2009)

Hello all. New to the forum and new to smoking. Collecting lots of woods though.  I was wondering if you can use lemon to smoke with, what kind of flavor it has, and what type of meats you use. 

Also how long do I need logs to age before I can use them and if there a way to speed up the process?

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## gnubee (Sep 16, 2009)

Most fruit wood is ok and very nice flavour, I know someone was using lime wood and liked it. Lemon should be ok. 

If you split the wood and stack it in the sun and out of the shade where the wind will hit it, it will need about a summer to dry out. It will take twice as long if you tarp it. The best place is under a pole barn out of the rain but still quite open. We used to just put some pieces of corrigated iron on top of the stack to keep the rain off. Maybe tarp just the top and leave the sides open.

Head on over to the Roll Call forum and introduce yourself so the folks can welcome you to the SMF family properly.

I checked here http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=50439 but didn't find either Lemon or lime wood. If you try it let us know how it turns out please.


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 16, 2009)

As far as your question obout lemon wood. I cann't see why it won't be a good wood for smoking as long as it's vermit free and dry burn it. I use fruit woods all the time from apple, cherry, pear, peach, parsimin so I cann't see why you cann't use it. Try it and let us know. See even you can teach us something.


----------



## kookie (Sep 16, 2009)

I have used orange tree wood. I would think it would be about the same.....Give a shot and let us know how it tastes...........


----------

